
Inspire Yourself: 58 Creative Logos - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/03/13/inspire-yourself-58-creative-logos/
======
pg
Creative? The striking thing to me is how similar they all seem. Except
Jamglue of course...

~~~
danielha
Most of these are clean, but I'm curious to know what some were thinking when
completely following the Web 2.0 trend look. "Let's find the quickest way to
sink our brand into non-distinctive mediocrity."

------
python_kiss
Here is a list of almost 1000 Web 2.0 logos: http://web2logo.com

Good post though :)

